# Thinking 4" lift



## CanAm XMR 1000

Does anyone have pictures of a 12-13 Outlander 1000 XT 2nd generation with a 4" lift


----------



## filthyredneck

Type in Canam 4" Lift in the Google bar on your browser and then when the results come up click on the Images tab. Not all of the images are 4", but theres plenty there to drool over.


----------



## JPs300

Outkast has their 4" G2 kit in testing now, should be a really nice set-up. I'll try to copy/paste some pics.

---------- Post added at 09:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:27 AM ----------

Outkast 4" for the G2's - it's in testing right now, will be released shortly.


----------



## filthyredneck

^Thats Nice! I asked them about one for the gade....unfortunately not one at this time.


----------



## JPs300

yeah, no G1 gade kit yet. - I believe the G2 gade & outty are the same as each other.


----------



## CanAm XMR 1000

What size tires you running?


----------



## JPs300

CanAm XMR 1000 said:


> What size tires you running?


 
Who? - I believe the bike in the pick as well as filthy's are both on 31's. Mine is 29.5 law2's on a 4" lift, but is a G1.


----------



## jrpro130

Yea I love that outkast 4", should be right around the 16-16.5" mark with 31's depending on how the shocks are setup.


----------



## CanAm XMR 1000

You know when they going to release the lift?


----------



## JPs300

Probably within the next month. That one is being thoroughly tested before he releases it, same as he did with the G1 4". From testing to production on it took about a month.


----------



## CanAm XMR 1000

Hows this lift compared to catvos 4" lift?


----------



## brutepower95

Why do y'all have so little gc on 31's and 4in lift I got a 2in lift and 28's and I'm a hair over 15in gc without cranking my shocks on my brute


----------



## JPs300

CanAm XMR 1000 said:


> Hows this lift compared to catvos 4" lift?


Time will tell since it's not yet released. 

That said, the 4" Catvos are known to run short & I haven't been hearing many good things about their stuff lately. 



brutepower95 said:


> Why do y'all have so little gc on 31's and 4in lift I got a 2in lift and 28's and I'm a hair over 15in gc without cranking my shocks on my brute


Because we don't run the axle angles so high that they eat boots/axles. 

Can-Ams also have a fairly skinny track width, which in turn means shorter axles than most others. Shorter axles = higher angles per the same ground clearance.


----------



## CanAm XMR 1000

What you mean run short and like what kinda things you heard bad about them?


----------



## kirkland

I think he means when you pay the Catvos price you expect a solid 4" lift... I haven't heard of any thing bad quality wise but then again I don't really pay to close attention

I believe performance atv has a 4-6" adjustable lift might check them out for pics


----------



## JPs300

Short meaning their 4" only truly lifts about 3". They have definitely had some quality control issues, BUT Scott is good about taking care of them. - Personally, I've just seen too many people have to grind/hammer/drill/tweak what should be a bolt-on system. No way would I give $4k+ and still have to _make it_ fit myself. 



Performance has a great kit, but it's priced accordingly(the Turner axles alone in their kit are over $2k).


----------



## CanAm XMR 1000

O alright I was just thinking about spring spacers bc all I want to run is 29.5s


----------



## jrpro130

The reason they have less GC than brutes is because of the way the bike is designed. My old brute with 31 RDC lift and HL springs is 17.5" rear. Axle angle is pretty bad. The can am g2 chassis has the diff sit low in the frame. Thus less axle angle. 

My renegade on 29.5 OL2 stock suspension was roughly 12". Outty g2 with spring spacers and shocks cranked all the way up are roughly 13.5-14" GC on 29.5 OL2

So with the spring spacer you achieve 2" lift essentially

With a 4" lift you would expect 16" GC on 31 (29.5 ol2 and 31 are within 0.5" of each other)

6" lift 18" GC on 31 laws. 

Mine is 18.25" GC at the rear with no sag in the suspension. I hate the ride though so I lowered a little. I'm at 17.5" roughly now. So much better ride. 

Generally speaking the g2 aren't seeing anything crazy for GC. But the axle angle is great and for the most part at least the rear axles are holding up. 

If you want pure GC numbers go with AC or Popo. They have some great GC but it all comes at a price. Every bike has its flaws...

Ours do pretty well on the big lifts....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## JPs300

Agreed 100% with jrpro130. 

Spring spacers will fit 29.5's just fine with some mild floorboard trimming(IMO trimming them straight in-line with the fenders makes them look better anyway). 

My buddy Tom's(blknite23 on here) new XT is that exact set-up, definitely a great performing machine.


----------



## brutepower95

jrpro130 said:


> The reason they have less GC than brutes is because of the way the bike is designed. My old brute with 31 RDC lift and HL springs is 17.5" rear. Axle angle is pretty bad. The can am g2 chassis has the diff sit low in the frame. Thus less axle angle.
> 
> My renegade on 29.5 OL2 stock suspension was roughly 12". Outty g2 with spring spacers and shocks cranked all the way up are roughly 13.5-14" GC on 29.5 OL2
> 
> So with the spring spacer you achieve 2" lift essentially
> 
> With a 4" lift you would expect 16" GC on 31 (29.5 ol2 and 31 are within 0.5" of each other)
> 
> 6" lift 18" GC on 31 laws.
> 
> Mine is 18.25" GC at the rear with no sag in the suspension. I hate the ride though so I lowered a little. I'm at 17.5" roughly now. So much better ride.
> 
> Generally speaking the g2 aren't seeing anything crazy for GC. But the axle angle is great and for the most part at least the rear axles are holding up.
> 
> If you want pure GC numbers go with AC or Popo. They have some great GC but it all comes at a price. Every bike has its flaws...
> 
> Ours do pretty well on the big lifts....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


That's what I was wanting to know


----------



## JPs300

The other plus thing to account for in GC with a Can-Am is the rear trailing arms suspension, thus the width of the ground clearance. - There's a LOT less hanging between the frame/hubs, even more so with a bigger lift that has some rake. Pop the front end up a tad and it's exponentially less than typical double a-arm type suspensions.


----------



## jrpro130

^^very true


----------



## CanAm XMR 1000

Any update on the Outkast 4" lift?


----------



## JPs300

My understanding is that testing went well & they are in the process of getting the first batch of the machined parts run so they can start building the production kits.


----------



## kirkland

Says its ready for production  lol


----------



## CanAm XMR 1000

So where can I buy the lift from?


----------



## JPs300

kirkland said:


> Says its ready for production  lol


That pic is the G1 kit.


----------



## kirkland

These 12 hr days are catchin up with me .. I can't read lol


----------



## CanAm XMR 1000

O well does anyone know the release date is for the g2 lift?


----------



## JPs300

Outkast is mostly selling through dealers now, to help keep up with demand/keep things in order. 

you have a message


----------



## CanAm XMR 1000

If you go with the 4" lift will you need any clutch work done?


----------



## kirkland

Personally I think if you put any heavy tire on it, I would do an aftermarket primary (cvtech qsc) it will spin any size tire you put on it all day long .. As to just clutch springs I have a feeling you would be eating belts and be disappointed .. I put 28s on my 650 and it hated it, put a Airdam cvtech on it it spins them no matter what I put them thru.. And if I had a 4" lift I'd prob have 31s or 32s so def I think clutch work is needed


----------



## JPs300

Clutch work is needed for the tire, the lift has little to do with it. - You can do ok with a spring or two for less than $60, but as Kirkland noted the aftermarket primaries are night/day difference.


----------



## MonsterOutty1000

Is there any other band that makes the 4" lift besides Outkast and Catvos?....bc I looked st Outkast website and it doesn't show the 4" for a can am


----------



## JPs300

You have to call Outkast or one of their dealers. 

They are the only two with a *production* 4" specific lift for the G2's. Performance ATV has a 4"-6" adjustable kit, but it only comes with Turner Evo axles so the price is higher yet. Adjusted down to the 4" height it would also be overly wide. 

S3 will build them custom and is known for some very high-quality stuff. SLC will build them custom but is known for failing welds(yet people still use them, personally I value my/my families lives more than that). 


For the G1's, Super ATV makes a pile of scrap metal that they call a 4" lift.


----------



## MonsterOutty1000

Alright Outkast lift easy to install like I can put it on myself?


----------



## jrpro130

MonsterOutty1000 said:


> Alright Outkast lift easy to install like I can put it on myself?


Depends how mechanically inclined you are. 

I think lift installs are cake. Anything I don't have to fab or make is pretty easy. 

I don't think outkast gives you trailing arm or wheel bearings for the rear. And you'll need to press out your stock ball joints. I would reccomend new ones. So factor that into the price also. CATVOS doesn't either, just telling you what you'll need. 

It's a pretty simple process. Remove and replace. Check your diff seals and replace if necessary. Make sure the axle seats in the diff good.


----------



## tony tt

I know this old, but man,,,still no lift from these guys. And the lady that answers the phone says they pretty much stopped production on them. 

Superatv keeps pushing their date back,,its Feb hopefully now. Don't understand what the problem with the g2's are to build a lift. All I know is I ain't paying Catvos 4g for a lift. I can lift 2 full size trucks for that price.


----------



## Polaris425

*Thinking 4&quot; lift*

I haven't heard much mentioned of them lately. (Outkast)

Not sure what the delay w/ SATV is. There are several of their employees on the forum. Maybe one will chime in. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------

